# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGI_1_92SD released.LG A175,A175a,A175b,GB255g,GX500 and KS660 added.

## hassan riach

*New version - LGI flasher - unlocker v1.92SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
- added full support for LG A175,A175a,A175b,GB255g,GX500 and KS660.Flashes for them are uploaded also.
- added "REPAIR EEPROM" and IMEI fixing for GM360,GS390,GS500,GT350 and KM570.This allow to 
unlock for example GM360i from TELCEL.For unlocking is needed to make "REPAIR EEPROM",
later restore original IMEI with "READ IMEI" - "WRITE IMEI" and after flash phone to fix
one color screen.Phone can be flashed and with TELCEL firmware.*

----------

